# Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!



## Springmaus (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

so nun hab ich die Stunde in der es nicht Regnet genutzt und bin zu meinem

Nachbarn der einen riesigen Naturteich hat ich glaub da sind zig-tausen Krebsscheren

und __ Frösche und ich weiss nicht was noch alles.(ist ca seit 20 Jahren nix passiert)

Bislang konnte man an den Pflanzen nicht rankommen da es ca 40-50 cm steil runter geht 

dadurch das es so lange trocken war ist der Wasserstand natürlich gesunken

und ich hab mal mit dem Spaten Pflanzen ausgebuddelt!

Die Pflanzen stehen in einem Sand Lehm gemisch kann ich die wohl so in meinem

Teich packen oder alles abwaschen 

Ich weiß auch nicht was das für Pflanzen sind ! außer der __ Iris!

Könnt Ihr mir bitte helfen 


      

   


Falls jemand in der Nähe wohnt und noch 'Krebsscheren möchte dann melden

Der Teich soll im Herbst ausgebaggert werden!


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

Hallo,

die __ Schwertlilie ist __ Iris pseudacorus, auf dem zweiten Bild ist eine Binse (Juncus spec.) drauf, bei der hübschen Miezekatze ein __ Gilbweiderich (Lysimachia vulgaris), auf dem nächsten Bild auch, und das links auf dem letzten Bild dürfte ein __ Ampfer sein, vielleicht Rumex hydrolapathum.


----------



## Springmaus (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

Hallo,

super lieben Dank das ging schnell ! 

So habe versucht alles von den Wurzeln abzuwaschen !!

Werde jetzt alles in Spielsand einpflanzen !  

toll

Endlich wird mein Teich ein Teich mit Pflanzen


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

Gibts auch ein paar Bilder des Teiches aus dem die Pflanzen stammen? (Rein aus Interesse)


----------



## Springmaus (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

Hallo,

na wenn Du sooo lieb fragst !

Na klar werd nachher oder Morgen mal hinfahren !

Gruß Doris !!


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

 Du weißt ja, wir fahren hier auf Fotos ab 
Schade drum dass der Teich ausgebaggert wird...evtl kannst Du ja noch ein bisschen was retten und hier im Forum anbieten? Kleinere Dinge kann man ja auch verschicken..


----------



## Limnos (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

Hi 

Ich stimme Werner in allem zu. Das im letzten Bild neben dem Flussampfer könnte eine Segge sein. Die Binse ist wahrscheinlich J. effusus oder J. conglomeratus. Kann man erst sehen, wenn der Blütenstand ausgebildet ist.
Holoschoenus romanus sieht auch so aus, ist es aber eher nicht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Denniso (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

Würdest du evtl. auch Pflanzen versenden? Wie zB.: Krebsscheren?


----------



## Piddel (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*



Denniso schrieb:


> Würdest du evtl. auch Pflanzen versenden? Wie zB.: Krebsscheren?



Hi,
hätte auch Interesse an einer __ Krebsschere - Versand möglich ?


----------



## joso (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

Hallo,

wäre auch an einigen Pflanzen interessiert, in welcher Stadt befindet sich der Teich.

Grüße aus Ratingen

Jochen


----------



## Springmaus (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

Hallo,

hier die versprochenen Bilder von dem Naturteich !


----------



## Springmaus (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

und noch ein Paar !!!

         

Fische sind wohl keine mehr drin aber wie man sieht unter anderem Biesamratten:smoki
na ich hab darauf verzichtet die zu fotogrfieren!
aber das Teichhühnchen fand ich fanz niedlich ist auch am brüten! 


Gruß Doris


----------



## Springmaus (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

Hallo,

da hab ich doch noch eine Pflanze gefunden was ist das wohl 
 ab in meinem Teich !
 



 Krebsscheren verschicken Ja aber wie geht das noch im Päckchen 
bei einem paket brauch ich nicht auf das Gewicht aufpassen und kann on mass
reinpacken!

Gruß Doris


----------



## willi1954 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

Hallo

das dürfte eine __ Sumpfdotterblume sein. 

Aber ich hätte ein Problem, aus so einem klasse Biotop Pflanzen zu entnehmen.
Gerade die Krebsschere ist geschützt und steht auf der roten Liste.

LG Willi


----------



## sanne76 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

Hallo Willi,

im ersten Beitrag steht,das der Teich im Herbst ausgebaggert wird.

Ich muss zugeben,dies ist ziemlich traurig,da dieser Teich richtig toll aussieht.

@Doris,weißt Du warum der Teich weg soll?

LG Sanne


----------



## Springmaus (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

Hallo,

der Teich soll_* nicht*_ weg sondern nur ausgebaggert werden 

und Fische sollen wieder rein!  Es sind einfach zu viele ! Man sieht ja nix anderes mehr

außer __ Krebsschere ! 

Gruß Doris


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

Wow, das ist ja ein Traum 

Das ist aber echt schade dass soviele KS dabei vernichtet werden... evtl kannst Du ja (wenn du die Erlaubnis hast) noch ein paar retten!


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

Krebsscherenverkauf ist hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31751


----------



## Piddel (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Naturteich !!!*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/85049&d=1305720399



und ich I..... hab mir am Montag so`ne  Mickerkrücke  im BM gekauft........f....


----------

